# Birth Certificate for express entry



## gp.nimmi (Aug 24, 2017)

Is it Mandatory to have Birth Certificate.? Plz suggest me other options as I have no BC.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is not mandatory but you will need to provide some evidence of your age and place of birth. If your parents are alive sworn affidavits by them as the date of your birth, the place of your birth and both parents names.


----------



## gp.nimmi (Aug 24, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> It is not mandatory but you will need to provide some evidence of your age and place of birth. If your parents are alive sworn affidavits by them as the date of your birth, the place of your birth and both parents names.


 I am having my date of birth, father, mother details in passport, and also in my Secondary school certificate too.. however, if i make an affidavit is it a valid proof ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

gp.nimmi said:


> Is it Mandatory to have Birth Certificate.? Plz suggest me other options as I have no BC.




Ive seen (Indian) applicants providing school leaving certificate instead of borth certi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

